

Julian Assange claims his encrypted laptops were stolen in 2010 while traveling - jessicasumthing
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/09/julian-assange-claims-his-encrypted-laptops-were-stolen-in-2010-while-traveling/

======
grecy
> the document revealed that the police force was instructed to violate the
> Vienna Convention on Diplomatic Relations in order to arrest me:

That's great they have direct evidence the Police were instructed to violate
the Vienna Convention.

More and more everyday we're seeing Governments doing whatever they hell they
want, in blatant violation of laws - laws from their own countries and
international laws.

Sooner or later, people will have to stand up and fight this.

~~~
WildUtah
Even as a youngster, well before I was ten, I learned that airline checked
baggage is a gamble.

Specifically, it's roulette. Sometimes it's a 00 and you get your bag on time.
Sometimes it's red and you get your bag an hour to a week after the plane
lands. And other times it's black and you never see you baggage again.

It's not a place you'd put anything you really care about.

------
johansch
He put his super important laptops in checked baggage? (What kind of dimwhit
does that?) And claims a conspiracy because he (says) there were lost? Come
on...

------
powertower
From the article -

> unlawful interference in [WikiLeaks'] _journalistic activities_.

From -
[http://wikileaks.org/cablegate.html](http://wikileaks.org/cablegate.html)

> Wikileaks began on Sunday November 28th 2010 publishing 251,287 leaked
> United States embassy cables...

Indiscriminately releasing dumps of secret US embassy cables in no way can be
classified as _journalistic activities_.

If on the other hand WikiLeaks only released a specific few cables that in
some way showed a real crime taking place, that would be another story.

But what they did had only one purpose - promote WikiLeaks, embarrass the US,
attempt to hurt the US, give ammunition to non-US players.

While what WikiLeaks did is not a crime (since they did not facilitate the
theft of those cables, and Julian is not a US citizen), what they did cannot
be classified as _journalistic activities_.

The notion that they did this to expose the fact that US has self-interests
first and foremost is absurd. Every nation is like that, except for the one or
two that are committing suicide.

~~~
yuubi
[http://wikileaks.org/static/html/faq.html](http://wikileaks.org/static/html/faq.html)
says

> For this release we are releasing the documents in a gradual manner,
> reviewing them with the assistance of our media partners.

which doesn't exactly sound "indiscriminate".

------
dreen
I understand they had to wait but... I wouldnt like to be a source now.

~~~
jessaustin
Assange must have set off alarm bells for potential sources even before this
latest news. For example, it seems that while Snowden might have gotten some
advice from Assange, so far he has done all his leaking through other
channels.

------
cube13
So this happened 3 years ago... and they're doing something about it now?

If this was important, wouldn't it have made sense to deal with it, say, 3
years ago?

~~~
toyg
TFA says he waited for the trial of Chelsea Manning to end, which is fair
enough -- Manning was in a delicate position already, no point in making it
even more complicated. Also, part of the alleged activities were put on record
during that trial, so they cannot be denied now.

